# Gravity - 2016 - Photos



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/L6a4AU]


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

wow some beautiful shots there, and damn, " you know your getting old" when you look at them cars and you back comes out in sympathy pains for some of the drivers!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

That wide arch 1 series is a monster! Great pics dude


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great shots - liking the 1 series


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks.

That would be Bruce's 1 series. It's on air ride along with a full boot build and audio install.

Very nice guy too


----------

